# Our fighter plakat pair



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought I would share our 5 star fighter plakat pair I'll be spawning soon. Just ordered the microworm culture and bbs. 

I've been conditioning the pair for just over a week....the female is nice and full of eggs. I have a feeling they'll spawn pretty quick, which is common for fighter plakats from what I've read. When I let them see each other for 5-10mins a day she's showing breeding stripes instantly. 

If all goes well I will be adding fries to our 23 betta collection. I'll be busy no doubt...I already am with 23 but it's awesome.

The male is Thai and the female is Viet/Malay. They are 8-9 months old. I also have 6 of Bertha's nephews so I'll be using those guys in a back cross with her. 
*
This is Kong (male) He's 3.5" long total length*








*
This is Bertha (female) *


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky I love fighter Bettas.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty! Love the green coloring!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How long are they staying in the jar?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> How long are they staying in the jar?


i'd imagine they're just in there long enough to fatten up for breeding. less energy used equals more energy stored.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait so you cant use big tanks for preparing?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wait so you cant use big tanks for preparing?


because then they'd have more "moving around" space, which would lead to them using more energy rather than storing it. kinda like how if a person never gets off the couch they get fat.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But dont fat people have less energy?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> But dont fat people have less energy?


fat tissue is actually stored energy, it's the body's way of preparing for tougher times when food would be scarcer.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. Its just it seems the people with more excerise hare more energy. The fatter people I know have less engergy to move. But you know the breeding better.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Before you spawn your bettas, do you always keep them from seeing each other, many breederds keep cards or paper between the glasses, what are any of your thoughts on when and why to cover?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Okay. Its just it seems the people with more excerise hare more energy. The fatter people I know have less engergy to move. But you know the breeding better.


i've actually never bred before, i've just been doing several months of research before i even try, so i don't end up making the traditional first-timer mistakes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats what I mean you reaaly know your stuff. I have an entire book on live food. Turns out you can use vases to supplment fish fry food.


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. 

First yes these are conditioning containers, I like to condition in smaller setup vs a bigger one. You can't tell it to well from the pic but I have IAL in there too. The female is normally housed in my sorority tank, once I spawn her she'll go back into the conditioning container with IAL and be feed however much she'll eat to recover before going back to the sorority tank.

I'm specifically only allowing this pair to see each other for 5-10 minutes each day for the whole 2+ weeks I am conditioning them. 

When I first started allowing them to see each other she didn't show breeding stripes, it wasn't until day 4 or 5. That was also when I noticed she was full of eggs, it was a massive change in her belly area. 

Another wild thing I noticed this morning when I allowed them to see each other, was the male literally tried to embrace her through the container. She flirts with him too when they are seeing each other. 

I am thinking that when they go into the spawning tank they'll be introduced together. My goal in my method is to produce some really horny fish which I think I have based on the males behavior this morning. 

For my non conditioning males I exercise (flare them) every other day. 

I really like the fighters sure they're not the fancy colors and what not but they are as tough as nails and very spunky  I do have fancy plakats (hmpk) too, that maybe one day I'll cross into the fighter line.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

See? everyone has his or her methods, I have been a breeder for 35 years, and there is ALWAYS something to learn!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know everyone has there method.


----------

